# Azureus sexing help.



## crittercurt (Jul 8, 2009)

I have a group of juvi/adult Azureus and I just pulled this "pair" out of the group and the more I look at the toe pads and shape the more I think I pulled out two males.
First 3 pictures are of frog one.
























Last three pictures are of frog two.
























Thanks for any input.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

I agree with you, two males.

-Tommy


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

I concur Curt ... what Tommy said.
Nice looking frogs btw.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Make it three...I believe that they're males also. Toepads and body shape.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Most definitely males.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

First is male, second may be female. Put the two side by side and I think they will show a difference.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

billschwinn said:


> First is male, second may be female. Put the two side by side and I think they will show a difference.


This is what I'm thinking as well. #2 could be female.


----------



## crittercurt (Jul 8, 2009)

Thank you all for your input. Now I have to go through my group and try to find one with smaller toe pads and make a trio out of these guys. That way I am safe either way with a 2.1 or a 1.2.

Thanks again, Curtis


----------

